# DOMANDO:



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2007)

Che si fa?


----------



## Nobody (19 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Che si fa?


Una partita a rubamazzetto?


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Una partita a rubamazzetto?


posso giocare anch'io?


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Che si fa?


IO MANGIO!!!!!!


----------



## Nobody (19 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> posso giocare anch'io?


Certo che si! E se arriva il quarto, siamo perfetti per il poker o lo scopone scientifico


----------



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Una partita a rubamazzetto?


Mi e' passata la voglia anche di giocare ... qui si sparano solo cazzate.

Contente/i loro contente/i tutti.


Vado a farmi uno shampoo (come ben diceva Gaber)


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo che si! E se arriva il quarto, siamo perfetti per il poker o lo scopone scinetifico


Ok, però dovete spiegarmi le regole, io arrivo a rubamazzetto, al massimo scala quaranta...


----------



## Nobody (19 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Mi e' passata la voglia anche di giocare* ... qui si sparano solo cazzate.
> 
> Contente/i loro contente/i tutti.
> 
> ...


Ma va la...non dar troppa importanza...è solo un forum, Marì.


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> IO MANGIO!!!!!!


Brava rimettiti in forza...

ps mangia pure per me


----------



## Nobody (19 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ok, però dovete spiegarmi le regole, io arrivo a rubamazzetto, al massimo scala quaranta...


Pinnacolo, briscola?


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Pinnacolo, briscola?


Pinnacolo ehm ricordo, forse boh... Briscola non sono capace. Va beh s'è capito che come giocatrice faccio schifo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















però non mi arrabbio quando perdo!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Brava rimettiti in forza...
> 
> ps mangia pure per me


I piaceri della vita per me sono 3: pochini, come vedete. Se me ne privo di uno, si riducono ancora di più....
Dai MK, cosa ti piace mangiare?


----------



## Nobody (19 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> IO MANGIO!!!!!!


Cosa???
Io ho appena finito il chili piccante che mi son portato da casa


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> I piaceri della vita per me sono 3: pochini, come vedete. Se me ne privo di uno, si riducono ancora di più....
> Dai MK, cosa ti piace mangiare?


Niente, non mi piace mangiare. In questo periodo poi, mi sforzo davvero...


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Cosa???
> Io ho appena finito il chili piccante che mi son portato da casa


Ah guardate....un pranzo leggero: pasta con pomodoro e PEPERONATA!!!!!
Oddio........ Mia madre è fantastica!!!! Farebbe resuscitare un morto!


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Cosa???
> Io ho appena finito il chili piccante che mi son portato da casa


beh però il chili piccante...


----------



## Nobody (19 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Pinnacolo ehm ricordo, forse boh... Briscola non sono capace. Va beh s'è capito che come giocatrice faccio schifo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


monopoli? risiko?


----------



## Nobody (19 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> beh però il chili piccante...


Lo faccio benissimo...coi fagioli messicani. E con un mix di spezie che vendono al Suc della Marina...vero, Lettrice?


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> monopoli? risiko?


Monopoli sì. Risiko non mi piace...


----------



## Nobody (19 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ah guardate....un pranzo leggero: *pasta con pomodoro e PEPERONATA!!!!!*
> Oddio........ Mia madre è fantastica!!!! Farebbe resuscitare un morto!


Pure tu ci sei andata giù leggera


----------



## Nobody (19 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Monopoli sì. Risiko non mi piace...


...e allora vada per il monopoli!


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...e allora vada per il monopoli!


Chi tiene la Banca?


----------



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2007)

... nun tengo genio


----------



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Chi tiene la Banca?



Il nick piu' onesto!


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il nick piu' onesto!


Mmmmmmmmmmmmm.... 
Vogliamo bandire un concorso????


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il nick piu' onesto!

























io voglio un albergo, anche piccolo...


----------



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmm....
> Vogliamo bandire un concorso????



GIA, e chi mettiamo in giuria?


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> io voglio un albergo, anche piccolo...


Io voglio Viale della Vittoria, così quando vi fermate nei miei alberghi sono mazzate!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> GIA, e chi mettiamo in giuria?


Mado.... che problema....


----------



## JDM (19 Novembre 2007)

Io dispenso gli imprevisti.....


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io voglio Viale della Vittoria, così quando vi fermate nei miei alberghi sono mazzate!!!!
























   dai dai che guadagni un po' e così ti compri il casale in Toscana. Poi mi inviti però...


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Io dispenso gli imprevisti.....


No no, io voglio solo le possibilità....


----------



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2007)

*M&M*

Hai visto come e' serio giocare?


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No no, io voglio solo le possibilità....


eh già furbetta...


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> dai dai che guadagni un po' e così ti compri il casale in Toscana. Poi mi inviti però...


MK, altro che invitarti! Ti metto a disposizione una dependance tutta per te!!!!
Sono un pò in dubbio su un eventuale badante: una ragazza rumena o un bel ragazzo di colore??? Mah...........


----------



## JDM (19 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ah guardate....un pranzo leggero: pasta con pomodoro e PEPERONATA!!!!!
> Oddio........ Mia madre è fantastica!!!! Farebbe resuscitare un morto!


La peperonata ti zavorra il tratto digerente. Nelle tue condizioni fisiche ci avrei pensato su.... Già fai fatica a stare in piedi a digiuno....


----------



## JDM (19 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No no, io voglio solo le possibilità....


Non esistono possibilità senza imprevisti. Infatti il gioco li propone entrambi....


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> MK, altro che invitarti! Ti metto a disposizione una dependance tutta per te!!!!
> Sono un pò in dubbio su un eventuale badante: una ragazza rumena o un bel ragazzo di colore??? Mah...........


Un badante per me o per te? E ci devi pure pensare?????


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> La peperonata ti zavorra il tratto digerente. Nelle tue condizioni fisiche ci avrei pensato su.... Già fai fatica a stare in piedi a digiuno....


Questo è un altro che sfotte.... Adesso ci manca Alex e siamo davvero al completo... Santa pazienza!!!!


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Questo è un altro che sfotte.... Adesso ci manca Alex e siamo davvero al completo... Santa pazienza!!!!


Ale non c'è Giusy... ragazza impaziente


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Non esistono possibilità senza imprevisti. Infatti il gioco li propone entrambi....


Beh affronterò i rischi!!!!


----------



## JDM (19 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Questo è un altro che sfotte.... Adesso ci manca Alex e siamo davvero al completo... Santa pazienza!!!!


Fatti una dose di Pan degli angeli....


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Un badante per me o per te? E ci devi pure pensare?????


E vabè va.... Mi sacrifico... Il badante di colore per te.... Io prendo la rumena... Così evito problemi alla schiena....  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Quanto sò forte!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E vabè va.... Mi sacrifico... Il badante di colore per te.... Io prendo la rumena... Così evito problemi alla schiena....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















   ... uno solo? Beh basta che faccia bene i massaggi...


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Fatti una dose di Pan degli angeli....


Mado... L'ho capita dopo 60 secondi circa... Troppi.... E' vero che la peperonata rallenta il pensiero....


----------



## JDM (19 Novembre 2007)

*Io prendo la rumena... *
*Così evito problemi alla schiena....* 


Hai fatto pure la rima...Ed io la completo

_E quando passa il dolore_

_penso al tipo di colore..._















Quanto sò fesso.....


----------



## JDM (19 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mado... L'ho capita dopo 60 secondi circa... Troppi.... E' vero che la peperonata rallenta il pensiero....


Oppure sono io che sto dando il peggio.
Sarà che devo andare da Saverio al più presto....


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> *Io prendo la rumena... *
> *Così evito problemi alla schiena....*
> 
> 
> ...


Dai bellissimo!!!!
Vediamo di continuare questa poesia!!!! Che bel gioco!!!

_Poichè con gli uomini sono una schiappa_
_lascio il badante di colore ad MK_


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Dai bellissimo!!!!
> Vediamo di continuare questa poesia!!!! Che bel gioco!!!
> 
> _Poichè con gli uomini sono una schiappa_
> _lascio il badante di colore ad MK_


Uè, che me ne faccio io??? Ci vuole ben altro per me...


----------



## JDM (19 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Dai bellissimo!!!!
> Vediamo di continuare questa poesia!!!! Che bel gioco!!!
> 
> _Poichè con gli uomini sono una schiappa_
> _lascio il badante di colore ad MK_


Marò, questa me la segno..... Ah ah ah ah ah 

_Pensaci su, e non 'na volta sola_

_Che tu vai in bianco e l'altra invece vola_


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Marò, questa me la segno..... Ah ah ah ah ah
> 
> _Pensaci su, e non 'na volta sola_
> 
> _Che tu vai in bianco e l'altra invece vola_



... vola da sola...


----------



## JDM (19 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ... vola da sola...


_Con un barile di Coca Cola..._


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Novembre 2007)

_Ma che m'importa dell'uomo di colore????_
_Uomini, sono in attesa dell'amore..._ 

Ehi... stiamo male proprio!!!!!


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> _Con un barile di Coca Cola..._


... vola da sola senza nemmeno bere un bicchiere di coca cola... 


ps però magari una birra me l'offrite eh? Anche due...


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> _Ma che m'importa dell'uomo di colore????_
> _Uomini, sono in attesa dell'amore..._
> 
> Ehi... stiamo male proprio!!!!!


Va bene Giusy, me lo piglio io...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













e ti lascio i sospiri d'ammmore...


----------



## JDM (19 Novembre 2007)

_L'amore arriva quando non si aspetta_
_Lo dicon tutti, è certo frase fatta_
_Ma forse è meglio che non m'intrometta_
_Perchè l'amor può esser nà disfatta.._


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Va bene Giusy, me lo piglio io...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mk grazie, sei un'amica!!!! So che sarà dura per te, ma si sa, per gli amici questo ed altro!!!!
Rimango in attesa e se ci sono news sarete i primi a saperlo!!!


----------



## JDM (19 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ... vola da sola senza nemmeno bere un bicchiere di coca cola...
> 
> 
> ps però magari una birra me l'offrite eh? Anche due...


UN BARILE DI BIRRA A SVETLANA !!!!!!


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> UN BARILE DI BIRRA A SVETLANA !!!!!!


Grazie, Raffo per favore...


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> _L'amore arriva quando non si aspetta_
> _Lo dicon tutti, è certo frase fatta_
> _Ma forse è meglio che non m'intrometta_
> _Perchè l'amor può esser nà disfatta.._


Hai capito... pure le rime alternate...
Ora leggete questa, per me è bellissima:

_Amor fa disviar li più saggi,_
_e chi più ama men'ha in sè misura,_
_più folle è quello che più s'innamora._

_Amor non cura di far suoi dannaggi,_
_ch'a li coraggi mette tal calura_
_che non pò raffreddare per freddura._

_Gli occhi a lo core sono gli messaggi_
_dè suoi incominciamenti per natura_.

(Guido delle Colonne - Dolce Stil Novo)


----------



## JDM (19 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Grazie, Raffo per favore...


No, tu non sei terùn...... Quella la beviamo solo noi pugliesi !!!! Posso offrirti una Heineken o una Ceres Export....


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> No, tu non sei terùn...... Quella la beviamo solo noi pugliesi !!!! Posso offrirti una Heineken o una Ceres Export....


Va beh dai che siamo multietnici noi milanesi su su ... va bene accetto una Ceres. Ghiacciata. Anzi no, birra giapponese?


----------



## JDM (19 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Hai capito... pure le rime alternate...
> Ora leggete questa, per me è bellissima:
> 
> _Amor fa disviar li più saggi,_
> ...


In radio ci divertivamo a fare il verso al Dolce Stil Novo ed affini.... Persino Dante non la passava liscia.....
No, Giusy... Accettiamo solo versi originali... La creatività che è dentro di te. 

_Non citare versi d'altra parte_
_Mostraci il tuo cuor senza pudore_
_Che solo di coraggio vive l'arte_
_Ed è prossima assai a quel ch'è amore  _


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Novembre 2007)

Ma chi è Saverio?


----------



## JDM (19 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Va beh dai che siamo multietnici noi milanesi su su ... va bene accetto una Ceres. Ghiacciata. Anzi no, birra giapponese?


Il giapponese !!!! Che nostalgia..... Il sushi, il sashimi.... Ma ce ne sono due anche a Bari. Mi hai dato un'idea..... Stasera ci vado !!!


----------



## JDM (19 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma chi è Saverio?


Ma come !!!! E che barese sei ?


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Il giapponese !!!! Che nostalgia..... Il sushi, il sashimi.... Ma ce ne sono due anche a Bari. Mi hai dato un'idea..... Stasera ci vado !!!


Bravo... Pure io!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Novembre 2007)

_Son più brava con la prosa che con le rime,_
_quel che sento dentro ancor non saprei dire,_
_e mi spaventa anche il sol voler capire,_
_tanto che mi lascia di stucco sulle prime...._


----------



## JDM (19 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> _Son più brava con la prosa che con le rime,_
> _quel che sento dentro ancor non saprei dire,_
> _e mi spaventa anche il sol voler capire,_
> _tanto che mi lascia di stucco sulle prime...._


_Allora non pensar, e lascia andare_
_Come le onde vengon su dal mare_
_Quando nell'aria o nel profondo c'è energia_
_E tutto quelle onde portan via_


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Ma come !!!! E che barese sei ?


Ma io non sono barese... Chi è Saverio?????


----------



## JDM (19 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma io non sono barese... Chi è Saverio?????


Neanche io sono barese, però è un detto comunissimo in questi ultimi tempi....

Te lo spiego, prima o poi....


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> _Allora non pensar, e lascia andare_
> _Come le onde vengon su dal mare_
> _Quando nell'aria o nel profondo c'è energia_
> _E tutto quelle onde portan via_


_E' quel che dico a chi me lo richiede,_
_sentirmi viva e farmi prendere per mano,_
_ma per quanto ancora dovrò aver fede,_
_se a tutti quanti il mio dir risulta strano?_


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> _E' quel che dico a chi me lo richiede,_
> _sentirmi viva e farmi prendere per mano,_
> _ma per quanto ancora dovrò aver fede,_
> _se a tutti quanti il mio dir risulta strano?_


Lasciarti andare
e continuare a sperare
E' il solo consiglio che una vera amica ti possa dare... 

(lo so come poetessa faccio schifo...)


----------



## JDM (19 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> _E' quel che dico a chi me lo richiede,_
> _sentirmi viva e farmi prendere per mano,_
> _ma per quanto ancora dovrò aver fede,_
> _se a tutti quanti il mio dir risulta strano?_


_Strano è per chi non vuol sentire_
_E chi guardarsi dentro ancor non vuole_
_Io misero mortale che stenta a risalire_
_Ho tanto da imparare, e il cuore dole_


----------



## JDM (19 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Lasciarti andare
> e continuare a sperare
> E' il solo consiglio che una vera amica ti possa dare...
> 
> (lo so come poetessa faccio schifo...)


Vai meglio come talent scout !!!! O come donna-immagine x la birra... Chi ti accostava alla bionda della Peroni ?


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Vai meglio come talent scout !!!! O come donna-immagine x la birra... Chi ti accostava alla bionda della Peroni ?
























   no no era l'Aperol girl...


----------



## JDM (19 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> no no era l'Aperol girl...


Ah ecco..... Allora tagliamo la testa al toro: testimonial x il Primitivo di Manduria !!!!


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Ah ecco..... Allora tagliamo la testa al toro: testimonial x il Primitivo di Manduria !!!!


Negramaro no? Va beh, dipende quanto ci guadagno. Pagano in vino?


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Novembre 2007)

Vabè dai, chiudiamola qui....


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vabè dai, chiudiamola qui....


Che c'è Giusy? Si scherza no? Un baciotto dai, non essere triste, su su su...


----------



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2007)

Che dolore, che dolore , che dolore ... ah come soffro, come soffro, come soffro  

	
	
		
		
	


	














Ahime', ahime', ahime, ... ci vorrebbe il narghile'.

Pitituppite' e pitite'!



































Ragazze:
http://www.youtube.com/user/BadtzMaruMx


----------



## JDM (19 Novembre 2007)

Chiudiamola qui

Arrivederci a tutti, o quasi...

E che due palle...


----------



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2007)

Forse Mara, Bebeta e *Camilla* non avevano tutti i torti ... loro hanno avuto la vista lunga e larga ... va' ci metto anche Stefano.


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Forse Mara, Bebeta e *Camilla* non avevano tutti i torti ... loro hanno avuto la vista lunga e larga ... va' ci metto anche Stefano.


Marì spiegami... Chi sono mò questi?


----------



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Marì spiegami... Chi sono mò questi?


Angelica bimba rilassati, tu non ci azzecchi in questa storia ... chi doveva capire, ha capito, punto.


Ti abbraccio cara.


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Angelica bimba rilassati, tu non ci azzecchi in questa storia ... chi doveva capire, ha capito, punto.
> 
> 
> Ti abbraccio cara.


Ok....
Però... ti sono piaciute le nostre poesie?


----------



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ok....
> Però... ti sono piaciute le nostre poesie?


Perdonami bella, oggi ho altro per la testa  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Un


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perdonami bella, oggi ho altro per la testa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E va bene...


----------



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E va bene...



Ti dico solo una cosa Giusy: Quando qualcuno ti parlera' di me (se non lo hanno gia' fatto) ... pensala come vuoi anzi, pensa il peggio di me ... ma di una sola cosa ti devi convincere ... le cose te le diro' in faccia, non sono "ipocrita" non mi appartiene questa caratteristica, sono schietta, diretta, feroce ... ma "leale".


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti dico solo una cosa Giusy: Quando qualcuno ti parlera' di me (se non lo hanno gia' fatto) ... pensala come vuoi anzi, pensa il peggio di me ... ma di una sola cosa ti devi convincere ... le cose te le diro' in faccia, non sono "ipocrita" non mi appartiene questa caratteristica, sono schietta, diretta, feroce ... ma "leale".


Sono abituata ad usare il cervello e a farmi un'idea mia delle persone. Se mai qualcuno dovesse parlarmi di te, lo ascolterei, ma poi resterei della mia idea. Ciò che non sopporto nelle persone è la falsità, l'idiozia e la presunzione. Per il resto, apprezzerò sempre la tua sincerità.


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Che c'è Giusy? Si scherza no? Un baciotto dai, non essere triste, su su su...


Ho avuto un attimo di sconforto... Scusatemi...


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (19 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Va beh dai che siamo multietnici noi milanesi su su ... va bene accetto una Ceres. Ghiacciata. Anzi no, birra giapponese?


si si giapponese sì


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> si si giapponese sì


Buona eh? Offro io, quando vuoi...  e ti mando anche un bacino!


----------



## @lex (19 Novembre 2007)

ma dico io.........perchè certa gente nopn si fa i cazzacci suoi?
buona sera ciurma!


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ma dico io.........perchè certa gente nopn si fa i cazzacci suoi?
> buona sera ciurma!


Alex, cavoli quanto mi sei mancato.... Oggi avevo tanto bisogno di te....


----------



## @lex (19 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Io dispenso gli imprevisti.....


----------



## @lex (19 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Alex, cavoli quanto mi sei mancato.... Oggi avevo tanto bisogno di te....


io mi collego solo di sera...che succede?


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (19 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Buona eh? Offro io, quando vuoi... e ti mando anche un bacino!


in effetti è una cucina che ho assaggiato da poco....buona buona, particolare ma buona


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> io mi collego solo di sera...che succede?


 Momento di crisi... ma è passato...


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> in effetti è una cucina che ho assaggiato da poco....buona buona, particolare ma buona


La birra cinese ad esempio é meno buona. Come va fanciulla bella?


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2007)

... vuoi vedere che mo in un post che ho aperto io non mi e' permesso fare delle considerazioni  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   cose da pazzi ...




A furia di leccare qualcosa sulla lingua  rimane sempre. ( Ennio Flaiano )


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Novembre 2007)

Buongiorno Marì!!!!


----------



## Nobody (20 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> *La birra cinese ad esempio é meno buona*. Come va fanciulla bella?


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Marì!!!!



Buongiorno anche a te Giusy!

Come ti senti oggi?


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Buongiorno anche a te Giusy!
> 
> Come ti senti oggi?


Mado che scocciatura!!!! Ho ancora dolori alla schiena!!! Ma non passa mai sta lombalgia???????????  Comunque almeno riesco a stare seduta, grande vittoria dopo giorni a letto!!! E tu, tutto bene?


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mado che scocciatura!!!! Ho ancora dolori alla schiena!!! Ma non passa mai sta lombalgia???????????  Comunque almeno riesco a stare seduta, grande vittoria dopo giorni a letto!!! E tu, tutto bene?


Io tutto bene grazie


Giusy una curiosita', dormi sul morbido o hai un materasso duro?


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io tutto bene grazie
> 
> 
> Giusy una curiosita', dormi sul morbido o hai un materasso duro?


Il mio materasso è piuttosto morbido ma in questi giorni ho dormito nel letto di mio fratello che ha un materasso duro....


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Il mio materasso è piuttosto morbido ma in questi giorni ho dormito nel letto di mio fratello che *ha un materasso duro....*


BRAVA! Cambia rete e materasso, dormire sul duro fa molto bene alla schiena


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> BRAVA! Cambia rete e materasso, dormire sul duro fa molto bene alla schiena


Si, hai ragione.... Solo che finora non avevo mai avuto problemi alla schiena.... Mannaggia allo yoga!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si, hai ragione.... Solo che finora non avevo mai avuto problemi alla schiena.... Mannaggia allo *yoga!!!!!*


Affatto, aiuta a molto ... solo che devi avere un bravo maestro ... tie' divertiti un po spulciando questi link

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yoga

http://www.sivananda.org/ttceurope/italian/sivananda.php

http://digilander.libero.it/azyogaemusica/I miei Maestri di Yoga.htm


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Affatto, aiuta a molto ... solo che devi avere un bravo maestro ... tie' divertiti un po spulciando questi link
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yoga
> 
> ...


Marì, io mi sono innamorata di questa disciplina... Ma voglio trovare un buon maestro....


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Marì, io mi sono innamorata di questa disciplina... Ma voglio trovare un buon maestro....


E allora chiedi in giro ed informati bene.


----------

